# Copper cast in alumilite



## Glenn Lefley (Sep 25, 2018)

with a Australian Burl cut off. Got to use those scraps up. Not finished yet. Have few more coats of ca and glue in stopper.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2018)

Primo stopper! Great use of scrap exotic wood. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 25, 2018)

Really nice Glenn, I like the shape! Tony


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 25, 2018)

Very cool! 

Was resin dyed also or just copper powder in it??


----------



## Glenn Lefley (Sep 25, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Was resin dyed also or just copper powder in it??


Just copper powder


----------



## Glenn Lefley (Oct 16, 2018)

Joesph would you turn something like this? If so I got the perfect blank I’m throwing in your box tonight. Shipping am.


----------

